# Foil help!!



## Ginnyintn (Aug 11, 2011)

This pic is all I have to go by....so is it foil transfer or vinyl foil?!? Any ideas...I can't seem to find burgundy vinyl foil anywhere! And has anyone ever used foil in football uniforms? I wonder about durability...









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlidesigns (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Ginny, 
I use foil quite often with my heat transfers, although I have not applied to a football jersey where the durability is such a crucial factor. Not only would they be rough on the shirts, but washed very often as well. I would suspect that it is some type of a vinyl. The foil would rub off eventually. At least that is my experience.
Janet


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Ginnyintn said:


> This pic is all I have to go by....so is it foil transfer or vinyl foil?!? Any ideas...I can't seem to find burgundy vinyl foil anywhere! And has anyone ever used foil in football uniforms? I wonder about durability...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few comments.
(1) First, I would not use foil on a garment that's used in high contact sports. Also, if it's a team garment, it will be washed in a commercial machine with harsh detergents, then dried on high heat. The design won't last long. Instead, consider a heavy duty vinyl (Stahl's thermo film) that's available in Maroon (close to Burgundy). Also, their metallic vinyls have a high washability rating and may take some abrasion. 

(2) I've used heat applied foil that I cut with my vinyl cutter. It starts breaking down after about 10 washes. But, they may have been washed on a non gentle cycle and put into a dryer set on high.

(3) Stahls.com has a new heat applied adhesive sheet you cut with a vinyl cutter and apply foil over it with a heat press. They claim increased durability and up to 25 washes. I bought rolls of silver and gold and am testing it out on t-shirts, polos and tote bags.


----------



## Ginnyintn (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you both. I'm still in the trying to find this product stage! They really would like the foil look. This school says jerseys came straight from Adidas, so I would imagine they would not put out a sub par product with decreased durability?!? On that note, I believe these are brand new to the team and time will tell. I wish I could get ahold of one and do a touchy feely of them . I would imagine it is vinyl of some sorts but I am striking out on the color for foil or shiny that's not "glitter"!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

